# Are there any turbo kits for my car...?



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

I drive a 1994 Sentra LE-5speed.....i was going to buy an SR20DET engine but due to college i dont wanna take the time , so is there any company that makes them for my car? and if so do you have links? prices? anything would be great.....i am just tired of getting beat by stupid cars that shouldn't beat me....thank you all

KYLE
ELYK


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

IMO, it's not worth turbocharging our GA16. I mean, somewhere around 150-160 whp, that is about the same as an SR w/ headers, intake, exhaust and timing! But, to answer your question, Hotshot does make a turbo kit for the GA16. It's around 3600-3700 I believe, and comes with basically everything you would need. Turbo, manifold, FMIC, etc etc. So my decision is made, I'm swapping in SR+turbo this summer.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Actually its 206 HP. He upgraded the MAF and a few other things. This is on stock internals. Next month theyre doing the JWT cams.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well 150-160hp would be hell of a lot better than what i have now which is i think 95hp??? not sure on that but it does suck......how hard is it to put a turbo on a car? i mean, could i have some of my friends help me (most know alot about cars/engines/turbos)? 

thanx


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *IMO, it's not worth turbocharging our GA16. I mean, somewhere around 150-160 whp, that is about the same as an SR w/ headers, intake, exhaust and timing! But, to answer your question, Hotshot does make a turbo kit for the GA16. It's around 3600-3700 I believe, and comes with basically everything you would need. Turbo, manifold, FMIC, etc etc. So my decision is made, I'm swapping in SR+turbo this summer. *


obviously doesnt read NPM. Xemex, if i were you then I actually would turbocharge your GA take it like this......see many of the sport compact cars that come out lately? like the new SRT-4, s2000, preludes, eclipse, spec v...etc....they measure by the crank when you go buy them right? and when they are advertised on TV. Project 200SX on NPM made 204whp and 181lb ft of torque, keep in mind this is too the wheels so approximately this is 250 crank horsepower and over 200 lbs of tq at 11psi with no modified internals and minor mods. and they arent even done yet. Easy enough to gain respect as a sport compact car and to "OWN" any of its competitors.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

My apologies for false information. I talked to a man on the boards (Do not remember name now, awhile back) and he made I believe 167whp w/ a custom turbo kit. Now I understand it was custom, and probably not as well built, BUT I never really thought that maybe a better built turbo kit would net 50+ more whp. And I do NOT read NPM. I am not interested enough in turbo'ing my GA to even read about it. I know my baby COULD have power, but tha'ts too much money for me on just a turbo kit. I would consider doing major upgrades to my GA, but the aftermarket support isn't there like it is for the SR. I mean yes, they are now making a variety of products, but still not as many as the SR. Again, I apologize for my false information and stupidity, I just went by what I heard. If you decide to turbo the GA, good luck and let me know!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

A totally built SR20 with every bolt on you can imagine and you will only around 140+ whp...if you can spend the money and have the knowledge you could build it following Mike Kojima's Project 200SX SE-R and put down 167whp...

So add the $ amount of your SR to GA swap, then add up the price of all the bolt ons and the turbo kit for the 1.6 will start to make a lot more sense..

If your swapping the the SR and then going turbo your going to spend a lot more... The GA to SR swap is not cheap... and to swap a GA to a SR20DET it's going to cost you around $5000+ 
(if you do the work). Your stock numbers will be 205 whp to 230 whp depending on your tuning ...of course it has more potential with added $$$$$ READ: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september02/projectb12/


GA16DE to SR20DET swap + or -.... most projects are +...lol

1. $1600 motor
2. $850 intercooler kit
3. $600 ECU reprogramming
4. $280 worth of Nissan correct wiring harness (engine)
5. $450 tranny
6. $180x 2 for the half shafts
7. $375 or so for the clutch
8 $150 for the downpipe
9. $300 worth of crap that you always forget (used flywheel, motor mounts, boost gauge, A/C) 
10. $1000 install labor price ( if you don't DIY)
11. Instrument cluster ??? $250 new??
12) Radiator and hoses (if the motor doesn't come with it)


The problem is most don't realize the difficulties and all the additional things needed in swapping a GA to SR... They tend to listen to people that already own SR20's and talk about how easy it is to swap a DET in...


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

so basically, i could buy the HOTSHOT turbo kit (3600$) and install it myself (free, cept for beers for friends) and make around 167whp? with stock internals?

thanx

kyle
elyk


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *(free, cept for beers for friends)
> *


yeh...lol...basically


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *so basically, i could buy the HOTSHOT turbo kit (3600$) and install it myself (free, cept for beers for friends) and make around 167whp? with stock internals?
> *


correction, "204.2 wheel horsepower at 181.3-ft lbs. @ 11 PSI" - quoted from NPM.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

After reading a few articles of NPM (I am now an avid reader, thank you men), I might re-think my options.

Myoung - Not questioning your intelligence nor experience, if you claim a fully built SR w/ all bolt ons available only makes 140+whp. (As a question), how is it that when I go over to SR20deforum, look at peoples' sigs and dyno's, they are making 150+ whp w/ exhaust, intake, headers, and possibly cams? (Cams might not be BOLT ON, but what exactly are the "bolt on" performance parts you are talking about?)

Now the only reason I was considering my SR swap is because it would've been cheap...getting motor for free basically, along w/ huge shop discount that my friends dad owns, I will still rethink my options. The only reason, IMO, that the SR is the "bigger, stronger, better motor" is because the aftermarket support. Now that I read JWT along w/ other major manufacturers are making a very large jump in product making, I might consider turbo'ing my GA. We'll see. Thanks for all of your knowledge, I have now learned something!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Also, in the an article, it claims the GA only made 162.4(?) whp at 8 lbs. Then 204whp at 11 lbs. I understand 8 lbs would be safest, but would it be realistic to run 11 lbs on the street (With S14 MAF)? My guess is probably not, or you would've dyno'd at 11 lbs, and 11 lbs only. B/C on Hotshot.com it claims the boost is only set at 7 lbs. 

How much is the Aquamist Water Injection system anyways?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *Also, in the an article, it claims the GA only made 162.4(?) whp at 8 lbs. Then 204whp at 11 lbs. I understand 8 lbs would be safest, but would it be realistic to run 11 lbs on the street (With S14 MAF)? My guess is probably not, or you would've dyno'd at 11 lbs, and 11 lbs only. B/C on Hotshot.com it claims the boost is only set at 7 lbs.
> 
> *



Claims???? All the dyno charts are available to view...not a claim...a fact.

Most of your questions can be answered by reading the Project 200SX thread or by reading all the past article... 



> * Then 204whp at 11 lbs. I understand 8 lbs would be safest, but would it be realistic to run 11 lbs on the street (With S14 MAF)? My guess is probably not, or you would've dyno'd at 11 lbs, and 11 lbs only.
> 
> *



Not really sure what you are implying here... our goal was 200hp, we hit it at 11psi... the motor was running great.. I feel confident we could have taken it higher.


HS does not include a 240SX maf... so 7lbs is the recommended boost without upgrading the maf...as you can see we went up to 8.. Most people, well inteligent people aren't going to be daily driving at max boost anyways... who needs 11+ psi to go to the grocery store..?..lol

Sorry, I just kinda sick of these stereotypes... We have proven the GA is capable of 200whp without any internal modifications. Many never thought we had a chance. The simple fact is, like its big brother the SR20, the GA16 is a strong little workhorse and it can now kick the living shit out of any heavily bolt on modified Integra Type R.... what else could you ask for...lol

As for what people have in their signatures.... well anyone can put anything in a sig...doesn't make it true...lol..
150 is of course more than possible with a SR20, many have achieved it... Kojima all motor is 170, but thats Mike Kojima, not your average SR20 driver...... I never said it wasn't..


These are verified SR20 dyno charts... take a look 

http://www.se-r.net/engine/limit/index.html

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/dyno/others.html


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *Now the only reason I was considering my SR swap is because it would've been cheap...getting motor for free basically, along w/ huge shop discount that my friends dad owns, I will still rethink my options. The only reason, IMO, that the SR is the "bigger, stronger, better motor" is because the aftermarket support. Now that I read JWT along w/ other major manufacturers are making a very large jump in product making, I might consider turbo'ing my GA. We'll see. Thanks for all of your knowledge, I have now learned something! *


If you can get the motor for free and labor... then go for it...

bigger...yes stronger... yes, better....??? depends on what you are looking for.. Gas milage is a heck of a lot better in the GA even turbo'd.. and yes it used to be true that the SR had all the aftermarket support and the GA was lagging way behind... That's not true any longer.... I can't think of many basic things that aren't available now... but its taken a lot of work to make that possible..

Just remember you can't simply pull the GA out and slap in a SR20... you have to change a lot of other parts as well... if some one told you other wise they are simply wrong


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> Most people, well inteligent people aren't going to be daily driving at max boost anyways... who needs 11+ psi to go to the grocery store..?..lol


haha...even with 7lbs on a GA ur traveling well over the most street speed limits in 2nd gear @ WOT. and gas mileage is great with the 370cc's , JWT program ,and a 255lph. FWIW, i got over 350miles to the tank running NA with that setup. believe it or not, the GA is a tough little engine


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

how much would an MAF be? (and since im new at this, what the hell is an MAF??)....someone told me i would also need a turbo timer? and a boost timer(adjuster) or something like that? i dont know hardly anything about turbo's could someone explain to me what else i would want to get, to set the boost to 10-11psi all the time?

thank you

kyle
elyk


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i lucked out and found my MAF for about 50 bucks, thats a steal and i got it on ebay. The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor reads how much air is going into the engine and basically controls the air involved with the air fuel ratio. I am probably going to run 7 psi on the street when i am setup. As far as what your going to need, you will need to have a 1995-1997 ECU if you do not already have one, A new clutch and if you wanna control boost then a boost controller would be a good help and a turbo timer will help your turbo cool down after you take the key out of the ignition. But besides that, EVERYTHING is included with the kit.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

where can i get an ECU? at a junkyard, or does it have to be new?

so all i need is Turbo kit/MAF/95-97ECU/new clutch(i need one anyway)/boost controller/and turbo timer......right? and i can safely run 10psi on stock internals?

would i have to get new fuel injectors too? if so what size...

i just do not want to blow up my motor or anything
if it helps, i only have 70,000miles on my car (i think thats pretty good for a car 9 years old)

sorry for all the questions, i just want to buy everything i have to the first time and get it all done right....

kyle


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i wouldnt run 10 psi like forever or your internals over time will just keep getting beat on...but yeh it would take a while for them to go completely shot. You dont NEED boost controller right away to get up and running so i would get it soon after you are set up but a turbo timer would be extremely good for your turbo. Since i have a 1998 model i needed a new ECU so i found one from someone off the boards. just do a "wanted to by"(WTB) ad in the classified section.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *where can i get an ECU? at a junkyard, or does it have to be new?
> 
> so all i need is Turbo kit/MAF/95-97ECU/new clutch(i need one anyway)/boost controller/and turbo timer......right? and i can safely run 10psi on stock internals?
> 
> ...


ecu - http://www.junkyarddog.com/ - doesnt have to be new

its been proven that you can run 11 PSI on stock internals w/o any problems. now this doesnt mean you can be running it everyday, since its gradual wear, but it can be done.

HS turbo kit comes w/ 370cc injectors. dont worry they got everything covered in the kit.

you wont blow up the motor if you treat it nice and dont get all boost-happy.

you cant go wrong with the Hotshot kit, honestly.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well i wont run 11psi all the time, only when at the track, or back home to show all the rich kids up in their decked out hondas that mommy and daddy paid for

thanx for the link to that junkyard dog.......

hopefully i will get this kit soon, i will then post pics and times when i get a chance (if i make this choice), 

would it be safe to run 8psi all the time?

thanx

*kyle*


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

one more question: with the price of the turbo about 3600$ what do you thinkt he total cost (with everything else that i need) will be? (not including the beers )


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

$50-100 for the ECU, about the same for an MAF, and a boost controller i have seen for about $319. A turbo timer which you were interested in is about $80-100. and clutch is about $350 but you might find them cheaper.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

i have just one more question,

since i am going to college in july should i realisticly spend this much money on the car if i am gunna get a new car about 1year after i graduate? meaning i am gunna get a new car in about 4-5years.....is it worth it? i mean, it is a 94 and it only has 71,000miles on it, so will i make my engine life shorter by adding this turbo to the car? i NEED the car to last the rest of college and some after..... i just dont want to be halfway through college and BAM my engine blows or something.....i dunno, im just rambling on now....any opinions or other options that anyone has would be great...

thanx again

KYLE
ELYK


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well, for your budget i cant really tell you, how much you should spend but if you are tight on money then maybe college is the way to go. If you think you can put out the money for the kit then by all means i would go for it. The car will definetly with out a doubt last even awhile after you graduate, just keep the turbo oiled, cool, and be sure to give your engine an oil change every 3000 miles and dont run high boost all the time at all. You should be fine


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

oh yeh, i forgot to mention, dont hesitate with questions ill answer anytime you have one. I dont know everything but when it comes to turbos there alot of people on the boards that do. Some of which have already replied to this thread. I would take your turbo setup like boost boy says, its like babysitting. you cant just forget to maintain it. kind of like a responsibility.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well thank you for taking your time to answer my questions....

and, i wont be on a tight budget in college, i have grants and scholorships and my rents have money saved for college,

i think i will do it, since you said it will last me til im out of college, then thats all the info. that i need.....

im sure i will have more questions as i take this project on..... so i will probaly ask more....but for now

THANX


kyle
elyk  

*THANK YOU FOR TAKING THE TIME TO ANSWER ME*


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

im sorry, i do have one more question, is the intercooler on the hotshot turbo a front mount?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

this is what it looks like, looks really bad ass i think, but the turbo will last a long time even after your out of college, dont expect it to go up in about 5 years, take care of it and it wont.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

glad to see more upcoming GA turbos... as i will in a few months


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass pic..... :banana:


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

yeah that does look really nice, as if it should've been in there since its birth.....

i will soon start to purchase the acc.'s that i need, and then the turbo it self,

do you think i should get a diff. blow-off valve?

kyle


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

nope the recirculating BOV is already included in the kit


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

but will it still have that PSSSSSSSSS sound? i want it to sound mean and bad ass.....


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

*b13 ecu*

I think for the b13, you have to get a ecu from a b13 se-r so JWT can program it for the HS turbo.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *but will it still have that PSSSSSSSSS sound? i want it to sound mean and bad ass..... *


i dont really know how the recirculating BOV sounds, i would imagine it doesnt sound like anything but the bad part about BOV's in a nissan motor is that we use MAF's(Mass Airflow Sensor) and if you run an atmospheric BOV then your engines Air Fuel Ratio will run too rich because its not getting enough air in the engine, i have hear ways around this by using a piggyback fuel computer though so you can control the deaccelertion airflow which when you let off the gas pedal it makes the "pshhhhhhhh" sound, and yeh that is bad ass...lol


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

lol, thanx for the info.....i guess i will keep the BOV that it comes with./.....later


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been wondering about the turbos myself...what kind of gas mileage could you get out of a turbo? that is if the turbo is well maintained and the engine is in good condition. Me and my dad were thinking about getting a GA16 to rebuild and put in my car cause mine has like 186,000. I know that GA's last A LOT longer than that...but oh well. My car is and will be a daily driver until I either crash it, blow it up, or sell it...hopefully it will last long enough for me to sell. Thaks for the help,

Steffen


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mileage is good as long as you don't romp on it all the time. The harder you drive, the worse the mileage will be.


----------



## dblagnt (Dec 8, 2005)

*jwt reprograming*

what are my only options in getting my ecu done, and would it be worth it if I wanted to get a turbo after i get the first program done. ( meaning should i wait until I get the stinking turbo? :waving: :waving: 
this is applying to a ga16de 5spd


----------

